# Another horror story from Livingston/Jolly Rogers Marine



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

Normally I am not the type of person to air my grievances online but today I must make an exception as I have never in my life experienced customer service as horrible with any company in my 36 years on the planet than what I experienced with Livingston Marine. 

6 weeks ago I called Shane and asked if I could bring my boat over as I needed some very minor work performed and my work schedule has prevented me from doing anything lately as I have been doing 70 + hour weeks. I informed Shane that I needed to have my GPS and Transducers boxes linked to my MFD, and needed some work on a bilge pump and remount a water separator as the screws had backed out and it was just hanging by the hose. He stated it would be no problem at all and that it would be completed by the next weekend. 

I drop the boat off the next day as instructed, and Shane is not available as he went fishing the night before and did not show up for work nor bother to inform the owner of Jolly Roger Marine that I was bringing the boat over. This in itself is not a big deal as I know that I have called in due to fishing the night before but this type of 'just not giving a shit about the customer' seems to repeat itself over and over. I fill out the forms expecting a call from Shane to touch base with me when he returned the following Monday. No calls, text, emails are received. I end up sending him a PM through the forum trying to provide a more detailed explanation in which I never receive a response. 

Two days later, I stop by to drop off the wall for my center console that contains the DSM 300/SR 50/ and GPS antenna. I get about two words out of him when I drop off the wall. No asking about anything, just more of a leave me the F alone attitude and I will let you know something when I feel like it. This bothered me but I let it go as everyone can have a bad day and shit happens and lets be honest, being an asshole does not prevent you from being a good mechanic. 

Four weeks goes by and I have not heard from Shane nor is he accepting my calls. It is either his number is out of service or he sends me to voice mail. 
On the 5th week, I stop by there as I needed some pictures of the boats registration and I wanted to see what the hold up was on the boat. Shane informs me the rain is the problem (which is half ass excuse at best seeing how all the electronic work is in the console and outside the rain) and he was currently working on another boat that was backed into the bay which would have worked for my boat as well. I bluntly asked whether the boat would be completed in two weeks as I never miss taking my kids to the blue angels on the boat. I tell him at this time, that if he cannot get the boat completed in 2 weeks that I would hookup to the boat and try to find some time to fix it myself, and no harm no foul. Shane assures me that it will be completed in two weeks and I reiterate that if he tells me it will be done in two weeks then I expect it to be completed in two weeks. Shane once again guarantees me that it will be ready within two weeks. 

2 and a half weeks later, I call shane and he still has not even stepped foot on my boat and he we be looking at it tomorrow (which I am sure is another lie). I instruct him not too look at my boat and I will be there shortly to pick it up. I pick up my boat yesterday and I get absolutely nothing out of Shane other than to run away like a coward when he sees me . No "Sorry for wasting 6 weeks and lying to you multiple times" or this is what happened etc etc. I give Shane and the fellow who works for him a piece of my mind as I am waiting for them to move some boats around the yard so I can hookup to my boat. Shane leaves his employee out to dry and forces him to go get my electronic wall and take the brunt of my comments instead of actually being a man and business owner and handle an irate customers. 

The owner of Jolly Rogers was apologetic and says these types of things are happening more frequently now. I am not sure what the relationship is between the two but I have heard that Jolly Rogers does great upholstery work and unfortunately this fiasco with Shane cost them about 1000.00 worth of upholstery work that I needed to get done. You have to wonder why a company would want to associate themselves with Livingston Marine knowing their reputation is pretty much garbage now. 

If you are wanting to get work done on your boat. I suggest taking it to anyone else but Shane. If everyone else is booked solid the I suggest just lighting it on fire and making a insurance claim before ever taking a boat to Livingston Marine to get fixed. Never have a I saw such a complete lack of giving a shit about a customer in my life. This was , by far, the worst experience I have ever received trying to have a commercial transaction with a local business. 

Rant Over......Please feel free to bash or criticize me if you are a friend of Shane's. I just hope this post helps others not make the same mistake that I did and bring a boat for him to fix.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Sucks but unfortunately becoming the standard. Hope you get her fixed up.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I have had good things to say about Shane in the past, but your very well detailed account speaks otherwise. Hope he gets his life together or...


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

That's very uncharacteristic of Shane or Jolly Roger. I have never heard a bad report on either except for this one and as a matter of fact only received glowing accounts of their service. Don't know what's going on but I hope you get your problem fixed soon.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's none of my business, But who goes fishing when work is backed up I wouldn't. I'd be humping it trying to keep customers happy. The only way to keep customers coming back.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like you gave him every opportunity to make it right. 

This will, and has already cost him customers. My cousin needs repair work done, I had considered recommending Shane but it seems that I have been seeing more and more of these types of complaints. I have re considered.

Hopefully he can get this turned around and get back to business.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I swear they must teach that shit at George Stone, I have met exactly one marine mechanic that had some integrity and did what he said he would do, his name rhymed with Kenny Mann


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

DLo said:


> I swear they must teach that shit at George Stone, I have met exactly one marine mechanic that had some integrity and did what he said he would do, his name rhymed with Kenny Mann


There are some others! But unless you know them by name you'll never see or hear about them. They stay booked through word of mouth only!! That's the problem with the one man shops that over extend and can't keep up. They need to learn to turn down work to keep people happy. 

But the field is dwindling for food marine mechanics for sure. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ Kenny has always come through for me as well. Hell, Kenny's been on the back of my boat at Mcrea to help me out. I've never used Shane or Jolly Rogers so I'll reserve judgement.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> That's the problem with the one man shops that over extend and can't keep up.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


I was going to type that same exact thing. I have used Shane in the past and he did good work. I believe the issue here is volume...


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll be the first to say sorry your boat didn't get fixed in a timely manner but we are getting more and more backed up the 9 days of rain the 4th and being sick hasn't helped us either. Call some of the other shops in the area ask them how much the weather has pushed them back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

I do not have to call any other shops. We had an agreement of when work is to be completed. If you cannot make a deadline then you inform the people. This is not rocket science, it is customer service. 1st rule in customer service is under promise and over deliver not the other way around. 

Rain and the 4th does not account for a project you told me would be completed in less than a week to one where nearly 7 weeks later, the boat has not been touched. It does not account for the fact that I offered to take my boat several weeks ago and there would be no hard feelings as I had a I hard deadline. I had feeling you were just lying again when you said it would be done in two weeks. You had the option to get out of it then but you are either too ignorant or too greedy to just cut your losses and lose a customer so you rolled the dice thinking I would suck it up. Unfortunately for you, I am a man that does what I say I am going to do, and now I am really pissed so the world gets to hear about it. Might want to think about that next week when you are lying to the next fool that comes in there hoping the bad reviews were just a fluke. 

Regarding the first to apologize, if you were any type of man, you would have apologized face to face yesterday but you did everything you could to run away from me like a child scorned. Your a fucking liar and you know that. Pretty sure this is not the first time you have heard that and I know that it will not be the last time while you are in business because pathological liars cannot help themselves. I figure that is why you would never call to give an update as you cannot keep what lies you told to which customers straight. 

Just know I will be on this forum warning new members to stay away from your shop. I would not wish the way this happened on my worst enemy.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing against the shop, But is that Big Warehouse y'all have unusable? 
I've been in that building before when the automotive shop was there and it is huge inside...


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well first off I'm not Shane and second off this time of year boat repair is backed up to our ears but it was my understanding you called Friday week and he told you two weeks and you picked boat up yesterday so I still had a week to get you boat done after finishing boats that were scheduled ahead of yours am I correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Nothing against the shop, But is that Big Warehouse y'all have unusable?
> I've been in that building before when the automotive shop was there and it is huge inside...




Yes we have 14 boats stacked inside now the only problem is we're at limitations putting bigger boats inside because of garage door heights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

DLo said:


> I swear they must teach that shit at George Stone, I have met exactly one marine mechanic that had some integrity and did what he said he would do, his name rhymed with Kenny Mann


I still haven't met one.


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

You are incorrect. I met with Shane on the 22nd of June and told him two weeks was the hard deadline. If it could not be done by then, I would hook the boat up on that date and take the boat without another word being said. Your boss is the type that will say anything to get your boat in the yard and then let it sit until you start screaming about getting it fixed. He could give two shits about the customer.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Due to the high workload and the bad weather we have been having pushed me back. I would like to say im sorry for your inconvience and for the record jolly rodgers has nothing to do with me so leave them out of my work we are sep companys.The shop is big but not all boats will fit including yours. also I was under the impreasion I had another week when you came by the shop 2 weeks ago and asked if I could have it done within the next 2 weeks. you called me yesterday and said hows the boat coming I said im on it in the morning you said no just put the pannel in the boat ill be there to get it later today and hung up. I have time invested in your boat weather you belive it or not I didnt ask you for a dime. I even had glenn that worked for georges electronics come he said he wouldnt touch it because of the wiring night mare this boat needs major wiring job. 

Everyone in the future im telling like it is Im not getting in these situation anymore Ive been in a shop for a year and a half now. Its not like being mobile Im getting way more work and im still learning how to manage it. my failure here is I take on to much to try to get to everyone. I answer my phone almost everytime it rings and text you back if you text me. Im 4 to 5 weeks backed up if you cant wait in line I cant help you. Im sorry again for not getting to your boat. your not the only one waiting.

Thanks Shane 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

fish4life said:


> my failure here is I take on to much to try to get to everyone.


In my line of work, these things happen from time to time, when there is too much work to be done. So I must turn down the work.

I reply, "You may be upset that I can not accept this assignment, but that is better than if I accept the assignment and can not get it done in a timely manner".

The Upholstery shop on Barrancus flat out states: "We are 6 weeks out"


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, I used a guy in OB that got me in and out in a week, I may need to stick with him.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a very busy side venture at one time and would get so backed up I was having to tell people straight out, 10 to 12 weeks. Even I couldn't stand to wait that long for something but people needed to know up front. The ones that were willing to wait were tickled pink when I got done a week early.


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

Funny you say that Shane as I went to georges electronics they day I picked it up and 10 minutes later I walked out with the two wires needed for the electronics. One wire is plug and play, the other wire needed 3 butt connectors to integrate the GPS with the MFD. Got home and 15 minutes later everything was integrated. 

I doubt very seriously you have spent any time on my boat other than to climb in it and look around and if you were actually sorry for not meeting multiple deadlines, that could have been said face to face but instead you saw me in the lobby and just turned around and ran away and did not say another word in the 30 minutes or so it took to move the boats around so I could hook up to mine. 

Here is a business tip, if you say you are going to do something in a certain time, then do it or communicate with the person to inform them you are not making the deadline or better yet do not tell someone it will take less than a week to get fixed and have the boat for nearly 7 weeks and not touch it. Rain or not, that is completely unacceptable.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

fish4life said:


> Due to the high workload and the bad weather we have been having pushed me back. I would like to say im sorry for your inconvience and for the record jolly rodgers has nothing to do with me so leave them out of my work we are sep companys.The shop is big but not all boats will fit including yours. also I was under the impreasion I had another week when you came by the shop 2 weeks ago and asked if I could have it done within the next 2 weeks. you called me yesterday and said hows the boat coming I said im on it in the morning you said no just put the pannel in the boat ill be there to get it later today and hung up. I have time invested in your boat weather you belive it or not I didnt ask you for a dime. I even had glenn that worked for georges electronics come he said he wouldnt touch it because of the wiring night mare this boat needs major wiring job.
> 
> Everyone in the future im telling like it is Im not getting in these situation anymore Ive been in a shop for a year and a half now. Its not like being mobile Im getting way more work and im still learning how to manage it. my failure here is I take on to much to try to get to everyone. I answer my phone almost everytime it rings and text you back if you text me. Im 4 to 5 weeks backed up if you cant wait in line I cant help you. Im sorry again for not getting to your boat. your not the only one waiting.
> 
> ...


I don't have a dog in the fight, but I am a new boat owner...

This is a piss poor response from a business owner. For that reason, I'm out.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Again im sorry I didnt get to it I overladed myself. time got away from me I apoligize. If you would like to come by the shop I would like to apoligize in person and hand you a little cash for your troubles. its my fault cant blame anyone but myself. Im learning from my mistakes and getting use to the workload that a shop brings. 

Thanks shane

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

I will not step foot in your shop ever again (which also goes for upholstery work by Jolly Rogers) nor do I want your money/apology. You had your chance to do so and opted instead to just completely ignore me while I was at your shop for 30 minutes. Yes, I was extremely pissed while I was at your shop, but the complete and total indifference that you showed while I was there only added fuel to the fire and prompted this thread to be created. Hopefully you can learn from that as well and figure out it is much better for your company to handle pissed off customers and try to alleviate the issues rather than to treat them as if they do not exist. That behavior seems to be a trend from reading the other negative reviews on this forum.

The offer you just made for cash and an actual face to face apology is only being made now for the sole purpose of damage control which anyone/everyone can see right through. There would be zero communication about this had I not posted on the forum. You would have chalked it up just another pissed off customer and focus on the next poor soul that falls for your lies on how quickly you will get their boat fixed. 

Unlike you, I do whatever I have to do to make sure that my word is gold. If I promise one of my clients that a certain piece of software code will be delivered by a certain date, and it appears that I will not make the deadline, then I give my clients a heads up well in advance of the deadline to make sure they are ok with postponing the deadline. If they have to have this code by that deadline, then I am at my desk for 20 hours a day making sure that my clients are taken care of. I understand that shit happens sometimes that is out of our control (which is why I did not take the boat home on the 22nd because I knew how much rain we had and it was understandable) but I do not tell people things that I have zero intention on following through with, just to make a dollar and hope the consequences of those lies is not too severe.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

oh and just to let you know you sent the pms to the wrong person. you sent them to chris my helper and he has been having problems getting them so never were recived. again I apologize for the inconvience

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no opinion on this thread other than to say that in most things communication is key and can head off a lot of problems.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

My two cents -- I've used Shane quite a bit in the past, including routine maintenance and for helping me to switch engines, and he did a good job for me, and always seemed to be willing to give a little extra, was reasonable, and responded quickly when I had an emergency. My perception was that he was a good guy who was honest and not looking to rip anyone off. It sounds like he switched from mobile mode to shop mode, and just got more work than he could handle, but I can certainly understand the frustration of not getting your boat when you were expecting it, but that doesn't make him a bad guy -- just overloaded. We can all relate to over-committing and it always ends up bad for all involved, but when all is said and done, you have to ask yourself if the person was just trying to do too much versus intentionally neglecting his responsibility. It sounds like Shane just got overloaded.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

I have def overloaded myself. I am getting things on track. trying to get the back log cought up to some degree. I have a big problem with saying NO. I try to take on more than I can handle. But from now on I will be straight up with my customers. Id rather you take it somewhere that can get to it rather than for this to happen. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

fish4life said:


> I have def overloaded myself. I am getting things on track. trying to get the back log cought up to some degree. I have a big problem with saying NO. I try to take on more than I can handle. But from now on I will be straight up with my customers. Id rather you take it somewhere that can get to it rather than for this to happen.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




Trust me we got a back log Shanes about to kill me but June July august and September are the most stressful months for boat mechanics and did I mention hot as hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

fish4life said:


> I have def overloaded myself. I am getting things on track. trying to get the back log cought up to some degree. I have a big problem with saying NO. I try to take on more than I can handle. But from now on I will be straight up with my customers. Id rather you take it somewhere that can get to it rather than for this to happen.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Don't have a dog in the fight but I can't help but wonder, why would you not just talk to the man and tell him this? He said you would avoid him. Wouldn't it be easier to just talk to him and tell the truth?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Don't have a dog in the fight but I can't help but wonder, why would you not just talk to the man and tell him this? He said you would avoid him. Wouldn't it be easier to just talk to him and tell the truth?




You don't talk to people when they were calling us no good son of bitches and cussing us he started to act bad ass toward me and I told him to calm his ass down or I wasn't helping him. I'm sure his daughter heard a few words she never heard before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

fish4life said:


> I have def overloaded myself. I am getting things on track. trying to get the back log cought up to some degree. I have a big problem with saying NO. I try to take on more than I can handle. But from now on I will be straight up with my customers. Id rather you take it somewhere that can get to it rather than for this to happen.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Shane, sounds like to me you're too successful and are having trouble keeping up with everything and this is the result. Just double your rate, things will slow down but you'll be able to keep up and folks that know you're good will still come back to you and know its worth paying for. There's a few businesses around here that are really good but don't know how to manage the demand.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

floater1 said:


> You don't talk to people when they were calling us no good son of bitches and cussing us he started to act bad ass toward me and I told him to calm his ass down or I wasn't helping him. I'm sure his daughter heard a few words she never heard before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are absolutely right. Somehow I missed reading that part in this thread.

Hope everything works out to the good for both parties involved.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It obvious they do good work but I've never seen anyone handle issues like this worst than this company. Everytime a thread like this pops up it's a dog and pony show that it's not their fault till they finally give in and give a half assed apology. Kinda surprised we don't see more of these pop up than we do. Good mechanics are hard to find but they are out there and some of the better ones customer service is light years above this mess.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

My grandpa use to tell me this when I was growing you never burn a bridge cause that bridge you burned might be the bridge you'll need down the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That's should be yalls new company moto.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea like he gives a rats ass what people think. Like ya said its the same ol same ol oh I am almost sorry but I will be more sorry the next time. I promise....


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> Yea like he gives a rats ass what people think. Like ya said its the same ol same ol oh I am almost sorry but I will be more sorry the next time. I promise....




You have no idea what you are talking about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

floater1 said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You guys need to hire me to be your PR representative. Just give me your login and info and I'll make it better, I promise.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish i did not know I might have brought my boat to you. I trust what I read and shitty service will not ever get my money. Over loaded or not you brought this on all by your self. If it was one time ok I might by it but its way more than that.You may be right and I dont know what I am talking about,But I know lots of people with boats that you will never see if nothing elese due to your fu== you attatude. maybe if you get back to real service and not let your gator mouth over load your jay bird ass you might be able to do something. Good luck to ya.......


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> I wish i did not know I might have brought my boat to you. I trust what I read and shitty service will not ever get my money. Over loaded or not you brought this on all by your self. If it was one time ok I might by it but its way more than that.You may be right and I dont know what I am talking about,But I know lots of people with boats that you will never see if nothing elese due to your fu== you attatude. maybe if you get back to real service and not let your gator mouth over load your jay bird ass you might be able to do something. Good luck to ya.......




Not to shabby so your a follow the leader kinda guy I take it. So if I told you there is snapper in the river you going fishing up the river for snapper
And by the way I'm not Shane everyone seems to think I'm him 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

floater1 said:


> You don't talk to people when they were calling us no good son of bitches and cussing us he started to act bad ass toward me and I told him to calm his ass down or I wasn't helping him. I'm sure his daughter heard a few words she never heard before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ever occur to you that had y'all been straight with the OP to begin with, he wouldn't have been mad enough to be cussing to start with?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hahah what a train wreck of customer service. Like watching a firery blaze of a truck drive off a cliff. Floater the best thing y'all can do now is just stop. All you're doing is making your case look worse and worse.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> I wish i did not know I might have brought my boat to you. I trust what I read and shitty service will not ever get my money. Over loaded or not you brought this on all by your self. If it was one time ok I might by it but its way more than that.You may be right and I dont know what I am talking about,But I know lots of people with boats that you will never see if nothing elese due to your fu== you attatude. maybe if you get back to real service and not let your gator mouth over load your jay bird ass you might be able to do something. Good luck to ya.......


Don't ever trust what you read. Work in any customer oriented business and you'll see a wide disparity of comments on exactly the same situation. 
Keep your head up guys and learn what not to do. You will make mistakes and learn from them. Good Luck to ya's. And yes, we have used Shane.


----------



## prokat2200 (Jul 28, 2016)

floater1 said:


> You don't talk to people when they were calling us no good son of bitches and cussing us he started to act bad ass toward me and I told him to calm his ass down or I wasn't helping him. I'm sure his daughter heard a few words she never heard before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse me!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the hell did you do to help me other than lower the jack on the trailer. I did not need/want your fucking help. You can act like a bad ass on here saying you told me to calm my ass down......but we both know what happened at that shop. 

If I would have been treated like a customer instead of being blown off when I first got there, when both you and shane looking dead at me and just turned your back and walked away, all of this would have been avoided and I would have not been cussing, but instead both of you acted like like I did not matter and just ran away so I felt yall needed an earful. 

Regarding my daughter 
A. She has heard me cuss before. 
B. She was in my truck that was parked on the lot beside you with the windows up, other than when I was talking to the owner of jolly rogers, so she did not hear me.
C. You mention my daughter again, I will pay your shop a visit and you will not like the outcome, tough guy. There will be no running away like what happened on Monday. 

Best thing you can do is just STFU and let this blow over cause all you are doing is making your company look worse (which is hard to do I know) but somehow you are finding a way. Leave the thinking and responses to someone who has enough intelligence to handle it and go back to fetching wrenches for Shane.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

prokat2200 said:


> Excuse me!!!!!!!!!!!!! What the hell did you do to help me other than lower the jack on the trailer. I did not need/want your fucking help. You can act like a bad ass on here saying you told me to calm my ass down......but we both know what happened at that shop.
> 
> If I would have been treated like a customer instead of being blown off when I first got there, when both you and shane looking dead at me and just turned your back and walked away, all of this would have been avoided and I would have not been cussing, but instead both of you acted like like I did not matter and just ran away so I felt yall needed an earful.
> 
> ...




Don't ever threaten me son cause outcome for you will not end well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

